# "Wrap 02007pia.msi"



## Roger ashley (Apr 14, 2008)

I have downloaded Primary Introp Assemblies and according to Instructions:

_18. Wrap the O2007pia.msi in another setup package through Visual Studio or other Windows Installer aware setup editor._

In order to use the code I have been kindly given I need to add the references:
Imports Microsoft.Office.Interop
Imports Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel

There is no reference in the >Project>Add Reference>Com.. So how do I do this, I am getting to the point where I might wrap it in old fish and chip paper.

HELP.


----------

